# Lexington Spring 2015 (Massachusetts)



## UnsolvedCypher (Jan 29, 2015)

*NOTE: You MUST register online, there is no at-the-door registration, but you can pay at the door.*
[CubingUSA Link]

The Lexington Cubing Organization Team is very happy to announce Lexington Spring 2015 on April 11th. We will be donating all profits to UNICEF. Our events will include:

3x3 (3 rounds)
2x2 (2 rounds)
Skewb (2 rounds)
Pyraminx (1 round)
OH (1 round)
BLD (1 round)
4x4 (1 round)
5x5 (1 round)

We are holding this competition in a different venue than last time so that we have more space for the large number of competitors, and also seating for guests. The admission cost is $12 for paying online or $20 for paying at the door, but you must pre-register. More information is available on our website [here]. Hope to see you there!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jan 29, 2015)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> The admission cost is $12 for paying *online* or $20 for paying *at the door*



I think this is what you meant


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 17, 2015)

I might actually make this possibly, its the weekend before spring break ends for me


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Feb 18, 2015)

MirzaCubing: yes, that is what I meant, my bad  . I fixed it now.
AlexMaass: Glad to hear it! Lexington competitions are something everyone should experience at least once


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay I can go!
Time to get actually good at skewb.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Mar 13, 2015)

Alex Maass, how do you pronounce your name? I don't want to mess it up when announcing competitors!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 14, 2015)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> Alex Maass, how do you pronounce your name? I don't want to mess it up when announcing competitors!



Ay-leaks Moose


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 14, 2015)

^ 

Alex "Mass" pretty much.


----------



## redjunglefowl (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm going. Can't wait. It's going to be my 5 comp


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 9, 2015)

Goals:
Get a 4x4 and 5x5 solve in, which should be relatively easy, but I have a feeling cutoffs will change.
Make it to second round of skewb.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Apr 9, 2015)

Matt and I can't wait for this weekend! See you all there.

Goals: Don't do horribly in literally event like at Yale last weekend (especially 3x3) lol. 

Seriously though:

2x2: sub-3.7 average, make finals
3x3: sub-13 average, sub-10 single
Skewb: sub-10 average
all others: whatever


----------



## oneshot (Apr 10, 2015)

What time does it start?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Apr 10, 2015)

Registration starts at 8:15am. 3x3 Round 1 (the first event) starts at 8:30am.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Apr 18, 2015)

This was the best comp so far.


----------

